# Easy Layouts using 30 degree crossings?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

what are some easy layouts i can make with a long 30 degree crossing? Bachmann's easy track only provides the long versions and i only have 22" radius curves


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

there are some free track planning programs on the internet try to Google them im going to bed its to late to think but you can find them tru Google pick the track and make layouts they will help you model a layout that works..


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Grbauc said:


> there are some free track planning programs on the internet try to Google them im going to bed its to late to think but you can find them tru Google pick the track and make layouts they will help you model a layout that works..


mac compatible programs?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Any reason you want the crossing at that particular angle?

Do you have a track plan or size layout in mind?


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Any reason you want the crossing at that particular angle?
> 
> Do you have a track plan or size layout in mind?


Probably because with E-Z track it's the crossing that is usually available at most hobbie shops (dont know if the make any others other than the 90 degree) I ran into the same problem. Thats another reason I switched to Atlas.....track availability and versatility. Easier to cut also if needed.......


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

because i wanted to replicate a double loop layout i saw earlier


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Double loop as in running two different trains? Or double loop as one train running the entire course? To run the entire course I think you would need two of the diamonds.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> Double loop as in running two different trains? Or double loop as one train running the entire course? To run the entire course I think you would need two of the diamonds.


I ran ONE train on the double loop of ez-track using the 30 degree crossing before at my friend's house. You don't really need the diamond since you can apply two pieces of 22" curves on each side of the crossing to straighten out the track. The train crosses from one loop to the other using just one 30 degree crossing piece.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Oh ok, like a modified figure 8.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

You could say that. You can add some more stuff to it too.


----------

